# Nock point slipped on bowstring



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

You know that little brass ring that is pinched onto the bowstring that is your nock point? Well my little brass ring kinda loosened up and slid up the string a ways.

How can I get the brass ring in the right spot? Should I set the arrow in the whisker biscuit and set the brass ring where the arrow and string make a perfect 90 degree angle? Is there a proper way to crimp the brass ring back onto the string? Any things I should be concerned with as I take a stab at this and ruin my bow?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I am not sure about the angle. I know it appears to be 90 degrees, but I don't know for sure. Someone on here will know that one though. And to the crimping, I would be carefull with that, if you pinch the string too much you could damage the string. I personally don't have the brass thing, I just have a string loop.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If you pins were set prior to the noc set slipping it will be easy to get it back to where it was. You will also probably be able to see a flat spot on the serving where it was located.

Move it to where you think it was and shot a shot or two at your closet pin setting. Does it it where it did prior to the slippage? If so tighten it down. Then check a couple other yardages and you are good to go.

Go and purchase, they are cheap, a set of noc set pliers at any store that handles archery stuff. They are designed to tighten and remove noc sets. Any other type of pliers and you could damage your serving if you are not extremely careful. As a temp fix just gently crimp the noc set in place until you get some proper pliers.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

If it was set up in a shop they no doubt use a bow/string square. If you don't have one a carpenter square will work or anything with a 90 deg. Place the base on your rest and the knock will be at 90 beg. of the rest on the string. If you don't buy knocking pliers you can use the pliers which have the open grips in the hinge, for like doing electrical plug ends. Go to a shop and let them put it back if you are unsure, should be at the cost of the knock.


----------

